# Bereavement



## Dcnewb4now (May 10, 2021)

If I work ot in a week I have bereavement pay, does that ot turn into straight pay?  Or do I then not get paid bereavement pay?


----------



## allnew2 (May 10, 2021)

Are you taking the bereavement days on the same week? Did you work the whole week? You should get paid for the 3 days of bereavement pay they can’t take that away.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (May 10, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> Are you taking the bereavement days on the same week? Did you work the whole week? You should get paid for the 3 days of bereavement pay they can’t take that away.


Worked ot sunday, worked Tuesday-Thursday. Bereavement friday, Tuesday and Wednesday. Not sure how that works with ot the same week.


----------



## allnew2 (May 10, 2021)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Worked ot sunday, worked Tuesday-Thursday. Bereavement friday, Tuesday and Wednesday. Not sure how that works with ot the same week.


If you were already scheduled ot then you should get paid. Talk to your hr . I know for sure they can’t take your bereavement pay tho.


----------



## kingpin003 (May 10, 2021)

The bereavement hours will be regular pay and do not count toward hours worked. Hours worked are still treated normally, so if you worked into OT then you will receive OT plus your bereavement.


----------



## InboundDCguy (May 11, 2021)

State laws might be different, but I believe bereavement is treated the same as vacation, so all of the hours will pay as straight time. If it were to happen during a holiday week the OT day(s) would still pay at time and a half.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (May 11, 2021)

Thank you. I was talking to people at work and they made it sound like I wouldn’t get it as it only pays to 40. Kind of like if you were to go home sick in a week you worked ot. You wouldn’t get that sick pay.


----------



## allnew2 (May 11, 2021)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Thank you. I was talking to people at work and they made it sound like I wouldn’t get it as it only pays to 40. Kind of like if you were to go home sick in a week you worked ot. You wouldn’t get that sick pay.


But you would get sick pay if you were scheduled or worked and went home early .


----------



## Zxy123456 (May 11, 2021)

Not sue but, my thinking is you can’t get overtime and bereavement pay. Not sure though. I know with vacation you can’t  work 40 plus hours and use vacation pay too. I think bereavement would be the same.


----------



## allnew2 (May 11, 2021)

Zxy123456 said:


> I think bereavement would be the same.


It wouldn’t be the same as vacation hours since is not something planned .


----------



## Zxy123456 (May 11, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> It wouldn’t be the same as vacation hours since is not something planned .


I get what your saying but, if you take 2 days off for a funeral and work 40 or more hours the rest of the week I don’t think Target would let you use bereavement pay. Bereavement pay is for if you loose hours going to a funeral.


----------



## InboundDCguy (May 12, 2021)

Zxy123456 said:


> Not sue but, my thinking is you can’t get overtime and bereavement pay. Not sure though. I know with vacation you can’t  work 40 plus hours and use vacation pay too. I think bereavement would be the same.


At a DC you can work 40+ and still use vacation pay, it just doesn’t count toward OT pay.
If my normal days are tues-fri, I can take Friday off, but work 12hrs OT on Monday. Then I’d get 40hrs regular pay, 10 vacation pay, and 2hrs OT pay.
If I use personal holiday instead it’s 30hrs regular, 10 PH, 12 OT.
I can’t cancel out my vacation pay with OT though because too many people worked the system to get out of working mandatory OT and created their own schedules.


----------



## Zxy123456 (May 12, 2021)

InboundDCguy said:


> At a DC you can work 40+ and still use vacation pay, it just doesn’t count toward OT pay.
> If my normal days are tues-fri, I can take Friday off, but work 12hrs OT on Monday. Then I’d get 40hrs regular pay, 10 vacation pay, and 2hrs OT pay.
> If I use personal holiday instead it’s 30hrs regular, 10 PH, 12 OT.
> I can’t cancel out my vacation pay with OT though because too many people worked the system to get out of working mandatory OT and created their own schedules.


Wow that would never happen in store. Overtime is rare and overtime plus vacation big fat no!!


----------

